# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] παλμογράφος Tektronix TDS420 150 Mhz, παλμογεννήτρια Peaktech

## tsoarbatzis

Tektronix 4κάναλος σε άριστη κατάσταση  TDS420 150 Mhz     280€ 
20210519_004841.jpg20210519_010741.jpg20210519_235735.jpg20210519_004850.jpg

παλμογεννήτρια Peaktech σε κατάσταση βιτρίνας . 180€ Κώστας 6974575404

20210608_183633.jpg20210608_183724.jpg

----------

